# Switching to Sony from Nikon d810



## Ryan Grzybowski (Sep 1, 2019)

So I'm torn between this move but I'd like to try out an a7iii or a9, and then make a move from there. I currently own a Nikon d810 and a d700 with an 85mm 1.4 and 24-70mm 2.8 both Nikkor glass. I am liking the a9 over the a7iii just for the extra features. Money is limited to what I get for my current gear. But if I got a kit around an a9 I could get a 35mm, 50 and an 85mm. All f1.8 and still pretty fast, but I saw I can get an a7iii with a 24-70mm 2.8 gm and an 85mm 1.4 gm. I like what Sony has to offer and I should've gone to Sony right away but I was narrow-focused oops. But the a9 could give me more with what I want in terms of a camera, I work in different situations, portraits, events, sometimes sports. I am into that photojournalism route as you can say so all those extra features can be helpful and the extra lenses 70-200 and 24-70 I can get my hands on later when I need them more often. Any tips for when trying out sony? And do you guys think it may be the right move for this line of work? The silent shooting is very tempting and the d810 doesn't have that. Please let me know what you guys think! 

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Tinstafl (Sep 12, 2019)

I don’t think the current a9 has a flip screen. Otherwise it is a great body. They are coming out with a9ii soon so prices will drop a bit.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 12, 2019)

There’s the a7riv that’s coming out too.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jan 1, 2020)

Ryan Grzybowski said:


> So I'm torn between this move but I'd like to try out an a7iii or a9, and then make a move from there. I currently own a Nikon d810 and a d700 with an 85mm 1.4 and 24-70mm 2.8 both Nikkor glass. I am liking the a9 over the a7iii just for the extra features. Money is limited to what I get for my current gear. But if I got a kit around an a9 I could get a 35mm, 50 and an 85mm. All f1.8 and still pretty fast, but I saw I can get an a7iii with a 24-70mm 2.8 gm and an 85mm 1.4 gm. I like what Sony has to offer and I should've gone to Sony right away but I was narrow-focused oops. But the a9 could give me more with what I want in terms of a camera, I work in different situations, portraits, events, sometimes sports. I am into that photojournalism route as you can say so all those extra features can be helpful and the extra lenses 70-200 and 24-70 I can get my hands on later when I need them more often. Any tips for when trying out sony? And do you guys think it may be the right move for this line of work? The silent shooting is very tempting and the d810 doesn't have that. Please let me know what you guys think!
> 
> Thanks, Ryan



Ryan, Welcome to the forum, from one newb to another!!!
I'm new here but not to photography. I shoot a number of genres professionally. 
So Ryan, here's what I think. First you have posted no pics so I'm inferring from your gear what your style of shooting is.
I think you're wasting money on an a9. It's Sony's Pro sports body. Unless you have shot with a Nikon D5, you don't need that camera unless you're gonna start shooting sports professionally!! Your d700 is decent but it's only 12mp, a bit low for sports today. Since everything today winds up on Instagram, everything needs to be cropped to 1:1 or 4:5 and at 12mp youll lose all your sharpness. The a9/ll is a low mp camera. After the 810, you'll be pretty disappointed with the low resolution. 
You don't own a 70-200 so I know you don't shoot a lot of sports. The 70-200 is the sports photographers workhorse.
You've got 2 nice Nikon lenses, add the 70-200 and stick to what you have!!! If you gotta give sports a half serious try then get a cheap used D500 and see if that kind of shooting is for you!
But at 24mp the a9 is a kind of a useless camera to most.
Unless you need a lot of fps and you gotta get a Sony, at least get the 60mp, whatever that camera is. 60mp will put a smile on anybodies face!!!
When I need a second camera for sports I press my Canon 5Ds into service with a wide lens on it. Boy, those 50mp shots are amazing, and for birds too!!!
Ryan I know, it's the holidays and I'm being a grinch, but hey, you asked!!! LoL Have a great Holidays, with or without a Sony!!!
SS


----------



## Lars Hansen (Apr 7, 2020)

Jeg byttet fra Sony til Nikon D7500 og er veldig glad for det.


----------



## greybeard (Oct 21, 2020)

Have you looked at a D850?


----------

